# Airpods perdus



## EricAp456 (22 Août 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J’ai récemment perdu mes Airpods, étant donné le prix j’aimerai pouvoir les localiser. Cependant les ayant perdu dans leur boite je doute que la personne qui les trouve se prive de les utiliser. Je voudrai donc savoir si cette personne se met à utiliser mes Airpods aurai-je la possibilité de le localiser quand même et si le compte iCloud utilisé lors de la connexion des Airpods à son éventuel iPhone sera mon compte ou bien le sien ?

Merci d’avance de votre précieuse réponse,

Cdlt


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2018)

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207581
Voilà ce q’indique Apple. 
Je ne sais pas si celui qui les trouve peut les associer à son compte iCloud sans connaître vos propres identifiants et mot de passe iCloud


----------



## EricAp456 (22 Août 2018)

Merci de votre réponse.
Et le bouton qui se situe au dos de la boite qui permet de réinitialiser les Airpods ne les dissocient pas du compte iCloud ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2018)

EricAp456 a dit:


> Merci de votre réponse.
> Et le bouton qui se situe au dos de la boite qui permet de réinitialiser les Airpods ne les dissocient pas du compte iCloud ?



Aucune idée... je n'ai pas d'airpods 
Mais si c'est bien le cas, je crains que tu ne les retrouves pas.


----------

